# what size dirt jumper do i buy



## FordRaptor (Jul 28, 2014)

hi there I am buying a dirt jumper I am 14 6'1 and 180 pounds what size dirt jumper should I buy


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

holly smokes you could be a basketball star! haha 

Do you have long arms? 

but seriously... most companies only make one size these days, typically around a 22inch top tube. 

I have a transition BLT and it does come in two lengths. I 'm 5'10 and ride a small but you would want the Large. 

I would say you would want at least a 22 inch top tube so look at the bike companies geo specs and see how long the top tube and actual reach is. I'm guessing you aren't done growing only being 14.....


----------



## FordRaptor (Jul 28, 2014)

these are the bikes I am looking at getting

NS Bikes Metropolis 3 Jump Bike 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles I like this one the most

NS Bikes Metropolis 1 Jump Bike 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

werent you just asking about building a Nukeproof Solum Frame up? in this thread? 
http://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/building-dirt-jumper-924558.html

is that a bust now?

But between those two you posted get this one

NS Bikes Metropolis 1 Jump Bike 2014 | Chain Reaction Cycles

if you can afford it... the frame is much nicer/better material and the bits are better too.

they will have the same Geo and reach...


----------



## FordRaptor (Jul 28, 2014)

im debating wether I should build one or buy one which one would you suggest build or buy a complete


----------



## FordRaptor (Jul 28, 2014)

and do you know if the front brake is included


----------



## FordRaptor (Jul 28, 2014)

im debating wether I should build one or buy one which one would you suggest build or buy a complete and do you know if the metropolis 1 has an included front brake


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

At 6'1", I think your best bet would be to go with one of the relatively-few bikes that actually comes in multiple sizes, and get the largest size. I'm 6'0" and my "large" Transition Double felt too small. And those only come in two sizes. That's a slopestyle bike, not DJ, but either way you're near the upper end of the range of humans that most bike manufacturers cater to. So a "one size fits most" is going to be on the small side for you.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

FordRaptor said:


> im debating wether I should build one or buy one which one would you suggest build or buy a complete and do you know if the metropolis 1 has an included front brake


all depends on your budget... usually you can get a more affordable bike if you buy complete... but you don't always get what you want. You could also go used... even better deal and more room for upgrades and customization in your budget


----------

